# going to the doctor



## orange504 (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi I'm new. I am 18, and I have always had anxiety but now that I am about to start college and move out, it's been becoming more and more of a problem. I have panic attacks, but I can usually anticipate when one is going to occur (at night, in a strange place, etc). My problem is that the last doctor I went to seemed skeptical after I explained both my stomachaches and my anxiety and seemed to think I was just out to score medication or something. Is there any way you've found to get a doctor to understand IBS and how it is connected to anxiety? And also, is it possible to get some kind of medication that you don't have to take every day, but will help with a panic attack? I'm worried that if I come out and ask for xanax or something, I will be dismissed.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you want to discuss this with a doctor who will listen and do something about it medication wise, see a psychiatrist. Anti-anxiety meds are one of their specialities so other types of doctors prefer to leave it to them. Don't go in and say "I want Xanax" but talk about what has been going on and ask if there are meds to help. My D was totally anxiety-caused and only Xanax controlled the anxiety enough to stop the D. My Xanax comes from my psychiatrist who considers it a crucial med in the treatment of panic attacks. Take care.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing because my GI lady was like "make some diet/lifestyle changes"







I keep going back and forth about the psychiatrist thing because I feel like I can solve this stuff myself. But who knows, I may give up soon and just go to someone.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I always wonder why people have such an aversion to seeing a psychiatrist. I have seen psychiatrists and therapists during difficult periods in my life and I have always found it helpful. Certainly right now the psychiatrist and the meds he prescribed are what keep me feeling fine. Take care.


----------



## orange504 (Jul 7, 2004)

That's how I feel too, Almostfamous. I wish I could take care of it myself...it feels like going to a psychiatrist would be kind of...complicated or something. But I guess I should check it out sometime. Thanks for the advice california123.


----------

